# insurance



## david-z (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi

Im thinking about selling my car for a fiesta st, BUT as im 19 with 2 years no claims. My best quote so far is £2800. What is the best insurance companies for young drivers.

thanks


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

tried Adrian Flux?

Daz.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Woah that's a lot!


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

My company may be able to help but we could only offer a TPFT policy which I appreciate may not be ideal. 

Tel: 0208 3645500, please make it very clear you are a detailingworld.co.uk member if you call us. 

Ollie
Sky Insurance


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm with Admiral, no one could get anywhere near on my Focus!

I came into this topic in the Off topic section, and walked out into Insurance :lol:


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

tried direct line always found them very cheap for me


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

Ollie, I'm 21 with no claims / SP30 and i couldn't get insurance on a focus ST


----------



## david-z (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys, im currently with aviva paying £1500 on a 57 plate saab 93.

but i fancy a change.


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Igloo said:


> Ollie, I'm 21 with no claims / SP30 and i couldn't get insurance on a focus ST


21 with no no claims looking in insure a 200+BHP Focus? Without being rude, I am not surprised you couldn't get insured.


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

I have 4 year's no claims.

I also drive a company car with personal use looking at 2-3k/year use on the vehicle.


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Igloo said:


> I have 4 year's no claims.
> 
> I also drive a company car with personal use looking at 2-3k/year use on the vehicle.


Ok, we can usually take claim free named/company car into account but it could have been your age that the issue. If you are still looking, you are welcome to PM me your surname, postcode and phone number and I'll see if there is anything we can do.

Thanks


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

It was more for "what if's" than anything.

Just kind of annoying that i do 40-50k a year in the company car, and i want to do a max of 3k a year in a car i'll love and adore (Something a bit spesh!) However i don't want to pay £2k insurance on what is at the end of the day an £8k car...


----------

